# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  تنظيم جدول طالب العلم للشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير

## دعوة إلى الله

كثرة العلوم وتزاحمها، كثرة المؤلفات والمصنفات في الفن الواحد فضلاً عن العلوم المُتعدِّدة، طالب العلم عليهِ أنْ يبدأ بالمُهمّ فالمُهم. 
وبالمُهِمّ المُهِم ابْدَأْ؛ لِتُدْرِكَهُ
وقدِّم النَّصَّ والآراء فاتَّهِمِ


طالب العلم عليهِ أنْ يُرَتِّبْ وَقْتَهُ، ويُنَظِّم جدول يمشي عليه، يعني مثل ما يمشي على جدول في المدرسة السَّاعة الأُولى للتَّفسير، الثَّانية للحديث،، وهكذا...، يجعل عندهُ جدول وبرنامج يومي يسير عليه لا يُخِلُّ بِهِ، إذا رتَّب جدوله ومشى على الجادَّة التي رسمها أهل العلم، فإنَّ الطَّريق يكُونُ سهلاً مُيَسَّراً بإذنِ اللهِ -جَلَّ وعلا-، فبإمكانِهِ إذا صلَّى الصّبح، وجَلَسَ في مُصَلَّاهُ يحفظ القرآن، ويُراجع عليهِ بعض المراجع المُختصرة فيما يُشْكِلُ عليهِ إلى أنْ تطلع الشَّمس هذا وقت القرآن، ثُمَّ بعد ذلك إذا طَلَعَتْ الشَّمس إنْ كان طالباً في الدِّراسة النِّظاميَّة، وإنْ كان بعضُهُم ينتقد كلمة نِظامِيَّة؛ لأنَّهُ يفهم من أنَّنا إذا قُلنا دراسة نِظاميَّة يعني الدِّراسة المُرتَّبة مِنْ قِبَل الدَّولة، يفهمُ من ذلك أنَّ الدِّراسة في المساجد دراسة فَوْضَوِيَّة!! إذا قُلنا هذهِ نظامِيَّة فالدِّراسات كُلُّها غير الدِّراسة هذهِ تكون فَوْضَوِيَّة!! هذا الكلام ليس بصحيح، المُراد بالدِّراسة النِّظاميَّة التِّي تُنَظِّمُها الجِهات المَسْؤُولة؛ لعُمُوم النَّاس، إذا طلعت الشَّمس ذهب إلى عمله إن كان مُوَظَّفاً، أو إلى دِراسَتِهِ إنْ كانَ طالباً أو مُعَلِّماً، وإذا انتهى مما أُنيطَ بِهِ وكُلِّفَ بِهِ، فإنَّهُ يعُودُ بعد ذلك؛ لِيَرْتَاحْ، يتناول الغداء ويرتاح إلى العصر، فإذا صلَّى العصر قَسَمَهُ قِسْمَيْن، قِسم الذِّي هو بعد الصَّلاة مُباشرةً للحديث، والقسْم الثَّاني لكتب العقيدة الصَّحيحة، وبعد المغرب ينظُر في كُتب الأحكام الفقه من الحلال والحرام، وبعد العِشَاء يُكْمِلْ تحصِيلَهُ العلميّ في الكُتب المُعينة على فهم النُّصُوص التِّي يُسمِّيها أهلُ العلم كُتب الآلة، هذا منْ أرادَ أنْ يُكمل ما تَعَلَّمَهُ على الشُّيُوخ، أمَّا في وقت الطَّلب عند الشُّيُوخ فإنَّهُ يَتَتَبَّع الإعلانات وجدَاول المشايخ، ويَلْتَحِقْ بالدُّرُوس التِّي تُناسِبُ مُسْتَواهُ، وقَدْ يَعْتَرِضُهُ مُشكلة، وهي في عصرِنا ظَاهِرة؛ بل هي مُعْضِلة! طالب علم حَرِيصْ جَاءَ إلى الرِّياض مثلاً؛ ليطلُب العلم في كُلِّيَّة الشَّريعة، وعندَهُ آمال وتخطيط ليكُون عالم أُمَّة، ثُمَّ يُفاجَأْ أنَّهُ لا يجد درس يُناسِبُهُ في مُسْتَواه!! فيه مُتُونْ تُشْرَح من عددٍ كافِ من أهل العلم؛ ولكنْ مع ذلك إذا جاء إلى كتاب التَّوحيد إذا بالكتاب يُقَارِب النِّهاية، ثُمّ جاء إلى عُمْدَة الأحكام إذا هُم في مُنْتَصَفِهِ! إذا جاء عند شيخ عندهُ زاد المُستقنع إذا هو قطع منهُ مرحلة كبيرة، مثل هذا لا شكَّ أنَّهُ يُحبط وينصدم ويُريد أنْ يبدأ بالكتب التِّي تُناسبهُ من البداية، ثُمَّ يبحث فلا يجد!! الشُّيُوخ ما عندهم استعداد إنُّهُ كل ما جاء طالب يبدؤُون معهُ من البداية، وهذهِ مُشكلة لا بُدَّ لها من حلَّ! فمثل هذهِ يُكْمِلُها ويبدأ بالكتاب المُناسب لهُ عند هذا الشيخ، ويأخُذ النِّصف الأوَّل الذِّي فُرِغَ منهُ بواسطة الأشرطة، يكُون معهُ المتن، ويَسْمَع الشَّريط، ويُكَرِّرْ ويُرَدِّدْ، ويُفَرِّغ من هذا الشَّرِيط ما يَحْتَاجُهُ من شرح وبيان لِجُمل الكِتاب، ويُدَوِّنْ ما يُشْكِلْ عليهِ على طَرِيقة السُّؤال، ثُمَّ يُلْقِيهِ على الشيخ فيسْأَلُهُ، وبهذا يُكْمِلْ ما فَاتَهُ، وإلاَّ فكثير من طُلَّاب العلم يُصَاب بصدمة حينما يأتي يُريد أنْ يَلْتَحِق بدُرُوس الشُّيُوخ، ثُمَّ يُفَاجَأْ أنَّهُ ما فيه ولا كتاب من البداية! ومن المشاكل التِّي يُعاني منها الشَّباب في حُضُور الدُّرُوس هذه مُشكلة كبيرة ومُدَّةُ إقامتِهِ في بلد الدِّراسة أربع سنوات، تجد بعض الكتب تحتاج إلى اثنا عشر سنة! ماذا يصنع طالب العلم؟! إذا حضر أربع سنوات ماذا عن البقيَّة؟! نقول: يُكْمِلْ أيضاً بواسطة الأشرطة على ما تقدَّم؛ لأنَّ ما لا يُدْرَكْ كُلُّهُ لا يُتْرَك جُلُّهُ؛ لأنَّ التَّرك ليسَ بِحَل؛ إنَّما عليهِ أنْ يَصْبِرْ، ويُصَابر، ويُثَابِرْ، ويَسْتَكْمِلْ ما فَاتَهُ بالطُّرُق المُناسبة.

----------


## أشجعي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وبارك الله بالشيخ الخضير.

----------


## أبو ممدوح

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم
*

----------

